# Guitar Workshop Plus (Toronto and Vancouver)



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

http://www.guitarworkshopplus.com/html/guest.html

Three different sessions with some amazing celebrity guests.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm an Alumni of these workshops. This will be my 4th year attending and I can't say enough about the quality of the instructors nor the quantity of the material. If you want to be a better player there is nothing better you can do that attend one of these workshops. And the guest artists are phenomenal. Where else can you get the chance to talk to players like Randy Bachman, Robbin Ford, and my favorite John Knowles who amazes you with his finger picking and then dazzles you with his humility. You can't find this anywhere else. Please let me know if you do! This is truly my fantasy camp and Brian Murray who runs the show is one excellent orchestrater, bar none!


----------



## silverkw (Feb 2, 2006)

that looks really interesting, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Well, another session has come and gone and it was probably the fastest week of my life. I had a really great time. I was a little disappointed when I first got there because Duke Robillard, who was the special guest lecturer in my program had to backout. But what a replacement - Canada's own multi award winning blues artist Sue Foley! http://www.suefoley.com/ She spent a couple of hours in our room chatting with us, telling us about life on the road and her time in Austin, TX and different blues artist she had played with and had influenced her. She mix this up with a few songs in between stories and , and then later in the afternoon, put on a show for everyone at the workshop. She stated off doing a couple of acoustic blues numbers by her self, and then had Frank Cosentino (another great Canadian blues guitarist) come up on stage with a couple of other faculty members playing bass and drums, and plugged in. Well talk about blowing away an audience. She went from 1 blues classic to another, swapping licks with Frank and just firing up the audience - played for a good hour and a half straight and showed everyone why she won all those awards. I know I'll be signing up for next summers session again. Here are some pics:










Me and Sue


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Excellent report Tar.. and some nice pics too. Sounds as if these workshops are well worth the effort to attend.


----------

